# RV title in my son's name



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

My wife and I would like to take vacation trips in the US in an RV, but we may not keep a residence in the US. And my wife doesn't want to rent RVs; she wants her own.

I thought that it's possible to put an RV title in my son's name, park the RV at his house, reimburse him for the insurance (put us on as drivers), and tag fees, etc. We could drink the RV when we're in the US, using our Mexican drivers' license.

I don't know if there are any problems with my plan. Has anyone done this? 

Thanks for your help and info.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

wanghaozhi said:


> My wife and I would like to take vacation trips in the US in an RV, but we may not keep a residence in the US. And my wife doesn't want to rent RVs; she wants her own.
> 
> I thought that it's possible to put an RV title in my son's name, park the RV at his house, reimburse him for the insurance (put us on as drivers), and tag fees, etc. We could [drive] the RV when we're in the US, using our Mexican drivers' license.
> 
> ...


Maybe I am missing something, but why would you put the RV in your son's name. Why not just buy an RV in your own name. If your son (and his neighbors), don't object, I see no problem with parking it at his house when you are not using it.


----------



## wanghaozhi (Nov 9, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> Maybe I am missing something, but why would you put the RV in your son's name. Why not just buy an RV in your own name. If your son (and his neighbors), don't object, I see no problem with parking it at his house when you are not using it.


To avoid being a resident, and possibly a taxpayer, depending on which state he goes to after graduate school.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

You might want your son to check with his insurance company to 1) see if they insure RVs (some don't) and 2) see if you and your wife, with a Mexican residence and Drivers License, can be added as drivers.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

wanghaozhi said:


> To avoid being a resident, and possibly a taxpayer, depending on which state he goes to after graduate school.


That's a new one. Are there any states where one becomes a resident, even unwillingly, on the basis of owning an RV? You owe registration fees, sure, but it's a _recreational_, not a _residential_ vehicle. I also have a miserable old RV-- doesn't run, hasn't been registered for years-- parked at my son's house, that we use for lodging when we visit.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

California comes to mind....







.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why not register it in your own name in SD? Note the SD plates on many expat cars in the Chapala area. Clay county treasurer, SD is very accommodating if you have a US mailing address and a SS#. The address can always be changed, when necessary, with a phone call.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I used to see a lot of SD plates around Chapala but no more.. what happened to them? They all became permanent and had to haeMexican plates or left or what?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Possibly, yes, as that is exactly what happened to us. We became Residente Permanente and bought a Jalisco plated car.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Just take cruises, a lot cheaper than buying, maintaining and insuring a RV.

Some U.S. residential areas don't allow visible parking of RVs, and may even require a permit to do so.

Also, if you don't use the RV much, the tires will deteriorate from lack of use - and will need more frequent replacement ($$$).


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

LOL. A cruise is a whole different matter than touring in an RV. Maybe you should read the hilarious articles on what's wrong with cruises and how bad it can get. The only cruises that I'd consider are the ones on small ships, some with sails and less than 150 passengers. A friend took one to Alaska some years ago and found it very enjoyable. 
It is true, however, that an RV can get budget-unfriendly for most. And, like people, they get old and need expensive repairs.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I’ve owned probably 8 RVs in my life, the pull behind kind not the driveable kind. I never buy new. I’ve not experienced any more problems with them needing expensive repairs than my house or cars/trucks... in fact less than my diesel trucks. And, yes, unless one is on the road all the time with an RV the tires dry rot before they lose tread. Covering them when in storage helps a lot!

And as far as a cruise vs an RV.... well, it’s just hard to get those boat people to run by Yosemite or Yellowstone or the Smokey Mountains for some reason.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Rick, I was referring to the drivable kind of RV. That gets more expensive than the pull kind.
It is a problem to see the sights of a country from the deck of a ship or even a shoreline excursion unless the attraction is RIGHT THERE on the coast.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are amazing bargains available if you are looking for a 10 year old diesel pusher, since many of them have very low mileage, and the systems are quite durable. Look at RVT.com and search diesel pusher under $125,000 for example. You may even find some good buy at much less than that. My preference is for Monaco, Holiday Rambler, Beaver, etc., in the 2000-2006 age range. Enjoy.


----------

